# True Seeing



## BSF (Aug 22, 2006)

So how do you emulate True Seeing within Elements of Magic-Revised?  I am thinking it is built off the Divination skill, but I am interested in hearing if anybody has a different take on things.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 22, 2006)

Just eyeball it so that you can access it maybe a level after you would in the core rules (because it doesn't include the expensive component). It might be straight divination, or perhaps some sort of odd combination of MP spent on divination and dispel magic.

However, in hindsight I don't particularly like the magical skill versions I used for EOM-Revised. They were an experiment that, in my opinion, were more complicated than they should have been.


----------



## genshou (Aug 28, 2006)

Use a spell to boost your Will save?


----------



## sirwmholder (Sep 26, 2006)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Just eyeball it so that you can access it maybe a level after you would in the core rules (because it doesn't include the expensive component). It might be straight divination, or perhaps some sort of odd combination of MP spent on divination and dispel magic.
> 
> However, in hindsight I don't particularly like the magical skill versions I used for EOM-Revised. They were an experiment that, in my opinion, were more complicated than they should have been.



I felt the rules surrounding these skills were a bit convoluted... but necessary to adequately spell out all of the effects one could obtain.  I would be very interested on how these rules could be simplified and yet retain all of the versatility and overall usefulness of each skill.

Thank you for your time,
Wm. Holder

PS ~ Wishing you good luck on the job opportunity at WotC


----------

